# tulum, mexico



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello.I'm a newbie here. 
I am a filipino living in dubai and planning to go to tulum, mexico. what should be the requirements for a visa and what types of jobs are available there? thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must visit the nearest Mexican Consulate in the country of your residence. They will give you the financial requirements for either a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente Visa. Only the latter would permit you to work without specific permission from INM immigration authorities. 
That said, wages are very low and networking/personal contacts through friends or family are the normal avenues to jobs in Mexico. If you would need a job to survive, Mexico may not be a good choice for you as an expat, unless you have special qualifications. In that case, you might try contacting international headhunters or companies with operations in Mexico, in order to find a way to a job with a transfer to Mexico. In that way, the employer would be required to participate in your visa application.


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Ill take note of that. Thank you. Okay, so how about if someone writes a personal letter like invitation for me to come and will finance me while im there, would they accept it? Let say im gonna go for a visit first. Thanks


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

burnxoxo said:


> Ill take note of that. Thank you. Okay, so how about if someone writes a personal letter like invitation for me to come and will finance me while im there, would they accept it? Let say im gonna go for a visit first. Thanks


Tulum is a small, impoverished community with very little commercial activity outside of the beachfront businesses mostly consisting of hotels and beachfront residential developments. Fabulous and beautiful beaches and the Maya ruins there make it a fine place to be as a tourist but whether your friend/sponsor´s commitment to finance you will work under Mexico´s new immigration laws and whether or not you will qualify for a work visa is a question to which it is hard to respond. Based on my experience here, if your sponsor vouches for you, he/she will become financially responsable for you if you do not comply with your financial obligations while here. I say come here under a tourist visa and check the place out and Mexican immigration rules thoroughly.

I would love to live in the Tulum área along the Caribbean but the town itself is a dump. Zero going on in the village. Be prudent in your decisión. This ain´t Dubai.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that, if you do come to Mexico on a tourist permit, that it is only good for up to 180 days and may not be renewed, extended or converted to a visa in Mexico. You would have to return to your home country and apply at the Mexican Consulate.
Any proper employer, who could support your visa application, must already be registered with the Mexican immigration authorities (INM) and you must have a firm offer of employment in order to apply for consular approval for such a visa, which will then be processed in Mexico upon your arrival (within 6 months) and submission with proof of residence within 30 days of entering the country.
The new rules and financial proofs are quite strict since 2012, so you may disregard anything written before those changes were made.
I must then add: Why Tulum? What do you really seek?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Being from the Philippines you would have to get a visa just to enter Mexico as a tourist.. 
You would have to go to the Mexican Consulate in Dubai and ask for one....
I am sure there is more work for you where you are at that you will find in Mexico......
Just curious, What is the hourly pay in Dubai? What type of work do you do? ...........suerte


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Tulum is a small, impoverished community with very little commercial activity outside of the beachfront businesses mostly consisting of hotels and beachfront residential developments. Fabulous and beautiful beaches and the Maya ruins there make it a fine place to be as a tourist but whether your friend/sponsor´s commitment to finance you will work under Mexico´s new immigration laws and whether or not you will qualify for a work visa is a question to which it is hard to respond. Based on my experience here, if your sponsor vouches for you, he/she will become financially responsable for you if you do not comply with your financial obligations while here. I say come here under a tourist visa and check the place out and Mexican immigration rules thoroughly.
> 
> I would love to live in the Tulum área along the Caribbean but the town itself is a dump. Zero going on in the village. Be prudent in your decisión. This ain´t Dubai.


Thank you. Well, you're right. its better to go to there as a tourist first and check out the place. I would love to live there, you know, changes. Away from city life. It's like work less, live more. I just hope getting a tourist visa is not that hard.


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Note that, if you do come to Mexico on a tourist permit, that it is only good for up to 180 days and may not be renewed, extended or converted to a visa in Mexico. You would have to return to your home country and apply at the Mexican Consulate.
> Any proper employer, who could support your visa application, must already be registered with the Mexican immigration authorities (INM) and you must have a firm offer of employment in order to apply for consular approval for such a visa, which will then be processed in Mexico upon your arrival (within 6 months) and submission with proof of residence within 30 days of entering the country.
> The new rules and financial proofs are quite strict since 2012, so you may disregard anything written before those changes were made.
> I must then add: Why Tulum? What do you really seek?


Hi!! thank you for the details. My friend and company are planning to have a bar in Tulum, and they're already working on it. When I saw the place on the internet, I fell in love and it made me really wanna live there for a change. Simple life. Away from the City. So, if that bar will come to life and maybe I will work there, getting a residence or work visa is not hard yeah? But for sure, im gonna go there as a tourist first and check out the place myself.


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Being from the Philippines you would have to get a visa just to enter Mexico as a tourist..
> You would have to go to the Mexican Consulate in Dubai and ask for one....
> I am sure there is more work for you where you are at that you will find in Mexico......
> Just curious, What is the hourly pay in Dubai? What type of work do you do? ...........suerte


Thank you. yes, there is so much work here in Dubai. This is a booming country. Salary depends which field you work. I am working in a semi-government company, Guest Relation Executive, now in F&B field. I must say, im okay with the salary. But when I learned about Tulum, it cant get off my mind and I just really wanna go there. Maybe settle there if any chance, I don't mind. its a very small town with a simple living.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

xoxo, i hope you read my first 2 lines, suerte


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What's with the "wanna" and "gonna" in the OP's messages? Is it part of text speak?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I repeat: If you go to Mexico with a tourist permit from the Mexican Consulate in Dubai, you will have to return to the Philippines to visit the Mexican Consulate in your home country, or maybe the one in Dubai if you maintain residence there, in order to apply for a residence visa.
If the bar materializes, they would have to register with INM and qualify as an employer and justify sponsoring your residence visa before you enter Mexico.
So, yes, it is more complicated and expensive than you seem to think. Bring lots of money, as it does not sound like a lucrative prospect at this point and you will need to survive, pay rent, eat, drive, pay for medical, etc. One can hire qualified bar help here for $300 per day; Mexican pesos, that is. Do the math before you get excited about the beach; there is little else of interest and the Yucatan is a long way away from the main parts of Mexico. Do your homework wisely, not impulsively.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I repeat: ... Do the math before you get excited about the beach; there is little else of interest and the Yucatan is a long way away from the main parts of Mexico. *Do your homework wisely, not impulsively.*




Gosh, RV, that would be good advice here at Lake Chapala as well as Tulum which I am sure is not what one would designate a drinker´s town. Nobody has any (and I mean _*ANY*_) money except the tourists and they drink at the hotels. This could be a mighty lonely bar in a ramshackle town and, if, on the other hand, one has the money to rent a beachfront bar (if such a thing exists outside of the hotels in the Tulum área which I seriously doubt), the landlord will probably be akin to Boris Badinoff of Bullwinkle The Moose fame (or was it Snidely Whiplash?) and will want your proceeds to line his/her pockets. 

By the way, don´t think you could simply construct a bar/restaurant on the beach at Tulum. Don´t even comtemplate doing that.

It seems that every third person who migrates to Lake Chapala is an accomplished cook and restaurateur. Most remain here a good three months before throwing in the towel. The old community saying here is; "How do you make a small fortune at Lake Chapala?", the answer being, "Move here with a large fortune and open a restaurant."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Do the math before you get excited about the beach; there is little else of interest and the Yucatan is a long way away from the main parts of Mexico. Do your homework wisely, not impulsively.


Not meaning to disagree with you, RV, but what you've posted above contradicts Playaboy's recent post about Tulum on another thread in this forum:



> It has great beaches. The area is growing by leaps and bounds. There are good paying jobs there. It is a relatively safe area to be. It is a great place to live.


So where does the truth about Tulum lie?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In the eye of the beholder. Probably not in the pretty pictures being perused by the OP.
Hound Dog explained it well and I think we agree that the OP may be a young dreamer. We all were once.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> In the eye of the beholder. Probably not in the pretty pictures being perused by the OP.
> Hound Dog explained it well and I think we agree that the OP may be a young dreamer. We all were once.


If you can't dream when you're young, how sad that would be.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I must say that the Maya ruins at Tulum, while not purported to be of serious historical importance to the Maya , are breathtakingly beautiful in that setting overlooking the sea. Now, I must admit that my last visit to Tulum was in about 2005 so I am not up-to-date on current happenings there but I do suspect that sitting adjacent to Maya ruins all day gazing at that gorgeous beach and crystal azure sea drinking rum and coke might lead to a premature death and opening a bar in that área , which I promise you is not a barhound´s dream, might prove a fool's errand. Go there and do your research before committing yourself to buying/renting/running a bar on these isolated shores. 

If I were to even think of starting a bar in the broader área you are considering, I would choose Puerto Morelos as a place to try but then I would have to consider local regulations and the probability of extortion effecting my business. You could try Playa Del Carmen which is overflowing with crazed boozers but don´t be surprised if you find, after you have invested your unrecoverable money, that you are not appreciated there. Mexico is full of mystery and overly successful foreigners are not viewed charitably at all times unless they have an influential and powerful Mexican partner to protect them and . even then! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Isla Verde;4645865]If you can't dream when you're young, how sad that would be.[/QUOTE]_

Ah, yes, in my mid-30s, my dream was to become an oysterman on Arcachon Bay on the Atlantic Coast of France so, instead of my (in those days) mundane 9 to 5 life as a banker, I could arise daily during the pre-dawn and get down to the oyster boat before the tides changed and head with my "buddies" out into the middle of Arcachon Bay - freezing winter and summer and tend the oysters on shoals tempoarily above the sea at low tide and then make my (our) way back to the piers at high tide when God´s tide allowed as that varied from day-to-day. Perhaps excruciating labor maybe followed by idle times while God decided to refill the bay. After all that, a pitttance for any oysters we harvested. 

I must have been off my rocker. Thank God I saw the light and remained a banker. As a banker, I say, finance other peoples´ labors in the morning and head out for the three Martini lunch by 2:00 or 3:00PM.

It´s fine and pleasing to dream but, as Nancy Reagan used to say, "Just say no."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't dream when you're young, how sad that would be.
> ...


It all depends on the dream, don't you think?


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> What's with the "wanna" and "gonna" in the OP's messages? Is it part of text speak?


Hi! "Gonna" is going to, while "wanna" is want to. It's shortcut.


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the informations. I must say, this is harder than what i thought.  
But we will see, if there's a will, there's a way. Hopeful.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

burnxoxo said:


> Thank you so much for all the informations. I must say, this is harder than what i thought.
> But we will see, if there's a will, there's a way. Hopeful.


I lived just north of Tulum from 2003 to 2013. There is a lot of misinformation in this thread.

Tulum has grown tremendously in the last 10 years. Investments, both government and private, in the area are considerable. Most businesses caters to tourist and the competition is fierce. A lot of places come and go. 

Go as a tourist to check things out. Check with the consulate to see if you need a visa or a tourist card to visit. 

There is a tremendous young expat workforce in the area. These folks are from all over the world. Their wages are low (300-500 pesos a day for bar workers plus tips) compared to the USA, Europe, Brazil, but the lifestyle can be great. Most all of these foreign workers are multilingual. 

If you decide to stay and work, there are INM APPROVED workarounds in getting resident visas with work permit and NOT have to go to your home consulate. 

All you veteran posters here, don't flame me on that last statement. The tourist industry is the economy for Qroo. The industry needs an international workforce to be successful. Local INM offices can and do all have different rules and procedures. 

FYI, there is a 4 lane highway from Cancun to Tulum, with express lane thru Puerto Morales and PDC. There are 3 full service supermarkets in Tulum. 

It is not the end of the world anymore.

Burn, Go visit the area and check it out. Don't pay attention to the negatives posted. It is as beautiful as all the pictures you have seen.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

burnxoxo said:


> Hi! "Gonna" is going to, while "wanna" is want to. It's shortcut.


I know what they mean . It's too slangy for my tastes, that's all. And they're not shortcuts at all, since "wanna/gonna" and "want to/wanna" have the same number of letters.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I lived just north of Tulum from 2003 to 2013. There is a lot of misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Tulum has grown tremendously in the last 10 years. Investments, both government and private, in the area are considerable. Most businesses caters to tourist and the competition is fierce. A lot of places come and go.
> 
> ...


From your comments, it sounds like Tulum has become another Cancún, what a shame! And since according to you most of the workers are easily-exploited young expats, that means that the growth of the place is not helping to give jobs to Mexicans.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In my mid-30s, I dreamed of sailing the South Pacific. It took a couple of years of planning, but we started in New England and sailed off into the Atlantic, down through the Caribbean and through the Panama Canal into the Pacific Ocean. We stayed as long in Polynesia as visas allowed, before sailing north to Hawaii, where we sold our schooner and flew back to the mainland after an absence of some four wonderful years. I sometimes still dream of those stress-free times. The reality was wonderful.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=RVGRINGO;4655498]In my mid-30s, I dreamed of sailing the South Pacific. It took a couple of years of planning, but we started in New England and sailed off into the Atlantic, down through the Caribbean and through the Panama Canal into the Pacific Ocean. We stayed as long in Polynesia as visas allowed, before sailing north to Hawaii, where we sold our schooner and flew back to the mainland after an absence of some four wonderful years. I sometimes still dream of those stress-free times. The reality was wonderful.[/QUOTE]_

I hear you RV. In my mid-20s in 1969 there I was stuck in the corporate rut in San Francisco and, after accumulating a couple of thousand bucks, walked into my boss´s office and told him I was quitting and going to hitchhike from Cairo to Capetown. Young morons like me (in those days - now I´m an old moron) should not be allowed to read books like The White Nile because we were/are too impressionable. He considered me insane but I did it anyway and, as with you, and your sailing trip to the South Pacific, that trip to Africa and India (in my case) forms a substantial part of my dreams of the past here some 50 years later.

Sometimes, when one takes on the life of a vagabond, inadvertent and unexpected turns in the road add more adventure to the adventure and when I got to Dar Es Salaam flat broke except for a wire transfer of my money from my father in Alabama, I sought to buy traveler´s checks from Barclays Bank there and, when they were issued to me I noted that all the checks were stamped "Not Negotiable in Rhodesia and South Africa". I exclaimed that they must be kidding as my next destinations were Zambia, Rhodesia and South Africa.but they made it clear that they were quite serious due to a then boycott of the racist regimes in those countries. What the hell; when one is 27, one is flexible so I got back to Nairobi and took a flight to Bombay. Now, that was fun. There I was on the midnight flyer non-stop 707 from Nairobi to Bombay and I was the only passenger on that gigantic Air India airplane being served great Scotch whiskey and fabulous Indian food for as long as I could hold out on that four to five hour flight and it was a pleasant evening. We arrived at the Bombay airport at something like 3:00AM and I took a bus into town along streets the sidewalks of which were filled with countless homeless people asleep thereon. As time went by, I discovered that there was a pecking order to sidewalk sleepers on the streets of Bombay in those days (1969) and the wealthier people had small, thin mattresses upon which they slept while the relatively poor slept on the concrete. As it turned out, the poor with sidewalk spaces to slumber, mattress or no mattress were actually aong the lucky poor in Bombay in those days. 

Traveling about on a dime is enlightening.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Tulum is:
(1) a dump with a nice beach and some nice Maya ruins
(2) An exploited beach área stolen from the local indigenous
(3) A place with three typical Mexican supermarket with overripe vegetabls and fruits 
(4) Hot and humid with fierce mosquitos.
(5) Full of kids from Cleveland looking for poverty-level, unchallenging work and easy sex
(6) A place to get drunk if you can see over the bar or even if you can´t 
(7) All of the above


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> I lived just north of Tulum from 2003 to 2013. There is a lot of misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Tulum has grown tremendously in the last 10 years. Investments, both government and private, in the area are considerable. Most businesses caters to tourist and the competition is fierce. A lot of places come and go.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this. I'm working on it.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Tulum is:
> (1) a dump with a nice beach and some nice Maya ruins
> (2) An exploited beach área stolen from the local indigenous
> (3) A place with three typical Mexican supermarket with overripe vegetabls and fruits
> ...



I will be among those first in line to purchase, HD, when you publish your biography.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> From your comments, it sounds like Tulum has become another Cancún, what a shame! And since according to you most of the workers are easily-exploited young expats, that means that the growth of the place is not helping to give jobs to Mexicans.


Isla, you mis-interpereted my comments.

Tulum is nothing like Cancun. Cancun is a big city. Tulum is more like Playa del Carmen was 15 years ago. PDC is more like Cancun was 20 years ago. If they ever build the airport in Tulum that has been talked about, then it will become another Cancun 

There was nothing on that coast except coco groves 60 years ago. The Maya didn't live on the beach, they lived inland. Now you have the largest source of tourist income in all of Mexico.


I don't think it is a shame the area is developing at all. Investment means jobs. There are thousands of good paying jobs that have been created. People come from all over Mexico, Chiapas, Tabasco, Veracruz and the Yucatan to find work on the Riviera Maya. These are jobs that are not available at home. I would venture a guess that over 98% of the jobs are held by Mexicans. 

Here is a little business 101 lesson; the only reason to have an employee is because they are making the owner money. If you have a job and work for someone that doesn't mean you are being exploited. 

There is opportunity and money on the Riviera Maya. Mexico and multi-national companies invest billions of pesos into the area every year. That has created some very rich Mexican people and a large and growing educated Mexican middle class. 

Since Mexico is a so called democracy, foreigners are allowed to invest, work and make money in the area too. 

I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

burnxoxo, Your best bet since you have a job that you say pays you well, is to keep that job and go to Mexico and see Tulum as a tourist, since you're so fascinated by the place (stunning, and it does stay with you forever, I admit). While visiting the ruins and the beaches, you can explore the place professionally as well.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Tulum is:
> (1) a dump with a nice beach and some nice Maya ruins
> (2) An exploited beach área stolen from the local indigenous
> (3) A place with three typical Mexican supermarket with overripe vegetabls and fruits
> ...


Funny how someone who admits has not been to Tulum since 2005 knows so much about its present condition,LOL


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was just in Tulum a week ago - in the middle of July. It has grown and developed so much, I could barely recognize it. Yes, it was humid, but it was July and it wasn't all that hot to me (I'm from Ohio, just to give you a point of reference). The beaches are spectacular, and there wasn't a single mosquito. I've been there when there were, but not this trip. I was impressed with what it has become. I have been visiting that area for the past 17 years. I don't have any desire to work or live there, but it is not a bad place at all, and except for the turquoise waters and white sand, it is NOTHING like Cancun.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Playaboy said:


> ...Tulum is nothing like Cancun. Cancun is a big city. Tulum is more like Playa del Carmen was 15 years ago. PDC is more like Cancun was 20 years ago. If they ever build the airport in Tulum that has been talked about, then it will become another Cancun
> 
> There was nothing on that coast except coco groves 60 years ago. *The Maya didn't live on the beach*, they lived inland. Now you have the largest source of tourist income in all of Mexico....


There was nothing on that coast 60 years ago but coconut groves and the Tulum Maya ruins which were and are on the beach so, at one time, at least, some Maya lived on the beach and that would certainly have included some of their most important administrative and religious leaders. Other Maya inhabitants during ancient times (as today) were, no doubt, scattered about the inland área adjacent to the ruins because you can´t really farm those beaches. and one has to eat to survive.

This does not change the fact that moneyed interests ripped off those invaluable beaches from the indigenous owners when, all of a sudden, Qunitana Roo beach lands became precious and ripe for development after the startling success of the Mexican government´s development of the Cancun area a number of years ago. By the way, I visit other sites slated for development by the Mexican government such as Ixtapa and Huatulco and I ca assure you, those Pacific Coast developments never even came close to Cancun´s "success". 

Your narrative about the recent development of the Tulum área reminds me of the development of Destin, Florida since the 1950s. In the 1950s, Destin was a place my family often vacationed in at length most summers, driving down from our South Alabama home. Back then, Destin was a poor beachfront fishing community adjacent to the "East Pass" of Choctawhatchee Bay in Northwest Florida just where the crystal clear waters of the bay entered the equally crystal clear, acquamarine waters of the Gulf of Mexico. Sincé I have been a beach bum much of my life and have visited or even, occasionally, lived on beaches in different parts of the world, I can attest that the beach at Destin, if one is seeking broad, pure sugar-white sand beaches of the finest texture bordering crystalline waters, has the most beautiful beaches on the planet. In the 50s, the village was tiny and almost all structures there were cinderblock fishermen´s shacks but those beaches and beautiful waters were magnificent and you could view them from the nearby coastal highway without obstructions. The few fishermen´s shacks didin´t matter as there were miles and miles of beachfront where there were no structures at all - just those marvelous beaches and the sea. 

The land at Destin was very inexpensive back then and I would berate my dad for not buying the family a lot and building a beach cottage there and his response would always be that rents were cheap and and we could always rent there on those non-arable beaches subject to occasional severe hurricanes so why bother. 

Back in the 50s, the beaches in Alabama and Northwest Florida were the regional playgrounds of mostly southern visitors from places such as Alabama and Georgia and, largely because of those periodic hurricanes, beachfront dwellings were almost all modest , if often charmingly attractive, cottages one could afford to lose in a "´cane". Then, starting in the late 1960s and 1970s, these incredible beaches were discovered by U.S. northerners and Canadians and the beach rush and construction boom was on. Today, Destin is wall-to-wall high rise and butt-ugly condominiums demanding sky-high prices for Little boxes they call "units" interspersed with ticky-tacky fast food joints. No question that there are many more Jobs available in that región tan back in the 50s, most low-paying Jobs serving the seasonal tourist trade but Jobs, nevertheless. The fishermen who used to go to some of the finest fishing grounds anywhere probably can´t afford Destin anymore but they can always head east of Panama City which, the last I Heard, is less developed. 

I´m thinking that the "Destinization" of Tulum is not likely since, at this point, at least, the Mexican and Quintana Roo authorities profess to wish to preserve that área in a more natural state more-or-less but, as we all know, money talks and corruption is rampant around here. I don´t see wall-to-wall condos at Tulum since its historic facade is what attracts people but I could be being simply naive. After all, I live part of each year in Highland Chiapas where much of thel charm of the área is the maintenance of old-world traditions by the large and exotic indigenous population iand that is what attracts tourists from all over the world and there, the Chiapas and federal authorities are doing their best to turn the place into a Disneyworld for the 21st Century as they find their major tourist attraction, in the flesh and seemingly eccentric garb, to be embarrassing. Yes, if they succeed in Chiapas, there will be more scrape-by jobs and fewer milpas and something of historical importance will have been lost and many people displaced. What the hell do I care as long as the U.S. Social Security Administratrion remains viable, I can still walk and have a bank account. 

I also hold out hope that Tulum may be preserved as-is (sort of) because I believe Mexican authorities to be concentrating on developing the área around Majahual. Quintana Roo and between there and Palenque, Chiapas as the next "hot" tourist destinations and that´s why they are building or have built those international airports in that región. Europeans love Southern Mexico and also love chárter flights so the Mexican powers-that-be hope to bring them to Southern Mexico rather than places like the Dominican Republic, Martinique and other Caribbean destinations. As we learned in Coastal Alabama and Northwest Florida, there is an upside and a downside to thatwhether one succeeds or fails at the endeavor. So be it.

We old folks are destined to rue the loss of an unrecoverable past destroyed by opportunism but it is often opportunism that drives the wheels of commerce and the generation of wealth.


----------



## burnxoxo (Jul 16, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> burnxoxo, Your best bet since you have a job that you say pays you well, is to keep that job and go to Mexico and see Tulum as a tourist, since you're so fascinated by the place (stunning, and it does stay with you forever, I admit). While visiting the ruins and the beaches, you can explore the place professionally as well.


Yes. I thought about it. Thanks a lot


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> From your comments, it sounds like Tulum has become another Cancún, what a shame! And since according to you most of the workers are easily-exploited young expats, that means that the growth of the place is not helping to give jobs to Mexicans.


FYI Marsha, INM has been conducting sweeps from Tulum to Cancun looking for people working without proper papers or not having valid visas or tourist cards. I read they even busted a couple of Hooter's Girls. 

They are asking the general public to report suspected foreigners working without papers. The people caught are getting deported FAST. 

For more information check Por Esto newspaper.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> FYI Marsha, INM has been conducting sweeps from Tulum to Cancun looking for people working without proper papers or not having valid visas or tourist cards. I read they even busted a couple of Hooter's Girls.
> 
> They are asking the general public to report suspected foreigners working without papers. The people caught are getting deported FAST.
> 
> For more information check Por Esto newspaper.


Interesting, Playaboy. When did this start? I wonder what made INM decide to start cracking down on foreigners who work illegally in Mexico.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> FYI Marsha, INM has been conducting sweeps from Tulum to Cancun looking for people working without proper papers or not having valid visas or tourist cards. I read they even busted a couple of Hooter's Girls.
> 
> They are asking the general public to report suspected foreigners working without papers. The people caught are getting deported FAST.
> 
> For more information check Por Esto newspaper.


Hooter's Girls too? That is outrageous. Maybe we oughta sign a petition or something.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Interesting, Playaboy. When did this start? I wonder what made INM decide to start cracking down on foreigners who work illegally in Mexico.


The latest INM operation started about a week ago. They do these sweeps frequently, this is not new. Tourists got caught up in this one. That caused a real stink.

Read the Por Esto or the Playa.info forum for more info.

We won't be denied out hooters. They will replace the Argentine Hooter Girls with some Tapatia or Tabasco Hooter girls.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

All Hooter's girls are busted!!! LOL


----------

